# Silver pied peacock



## grubea (May 2, 2022)

I love this guy.


----------



## eds (May 3, 2022)

Gorgeous bird.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 3, 2022)

Are you raising inside home?


----------



## Ozpaph (May 12, 2022)

never seen one like that before.


----------



## emydura (May 12, 2022)

They are such a magnificent bird. That bird is especially dazzling.

There is a wild self-sustaining population here in Canberra. People either love them or hate them. They can do a lot of damage to people's gardens.


----------



## Carmella.carey (May 13, 2022)

Vary pretty I always liked the lighter colored ones.
Patrick


----------

